# Our cemetery coyote



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.goerie.com/apps/pbcsi.dl...WS02&ArtNo=305129879&Ref=AR&MaxW=900&MaxH=900

Our city cemetery has a new resident. It's actually been living there for a few weeks now and has drawn a lot of attention. Cemetery officials want it gone and have hired trappers to capture and remove it but it has thus far eluded them. The coyote has gained a fan following of citizens who want it left alone. The animal has been seen in broad daytlight by severl folks and has not been a nuisance. It probably has a good diet of squirrel/chipmunk, and I'm wondering if it leaves the area at night to search for food. Either way it's become a great local story and there is even a facebook campaign to save it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They should leave him alone, because he might be a familiar of someone buried there Or a reincarnation.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A spirit has contacted me and told me to say, Hey you mangy mutt, quit peeing on my tombstone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> A spirit has contacted me and told me to say, Hey you mangy mutt, quit peeing on my tombstone.


*slowly steps away from Spooky1 just in case something bad happens*

IMO. the animals doing no harm, so leave it be.


----------

